# Expiration dates for MAC products?



## Sweexy985 (Apr 27, 2008)

I've been wondering...what are the shelf lives of the products? I'm guessing you could probably use a shadow longer than say, a foundation. Usually as a rule, I change my foundation out every year or so. Is that about right? I'll be honest, I still have shadows I purchased in 2003 and I still wear them and they still look cute! I know lip products are probably the first to go bad, with that being a product for the mouth and all, esp the liquid ones (lipglass, lustres, gellees, etc) Does anyone know? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweexy985* 

 
_I've been wondering...what are the shelf lives of the products? I'm guessing you could probably use a shadow longer than say, a foundation. Usually as a rule, I change my foundation out every year or so. Is that about right? I'll be honest, I still have shadows I purchased in 2003 and I still wear them and they still look cute! I know lip products are probably the first to go bad, with that being a product for the mouth and all, esp the liquid ones (lipglass, lustres, gellees, etc) Does anyone know? Any help would be greatly appreciated!_

 
all cosmetic products list the shelf-life (once opened) on the box or packaging. if there is no date printed, then they don't expire.  some powder products, such as shadows and blushes, don't exprire (mac's atleast).  other mac products that don't expire are lipglass ,lipstick, shadestick, and fluidline, tendertones, brow pencils, MSFN and others.  

mascara is 6 months
prep & prime face is 6 months
prep & prime spf 50 is 24 months
fast response is 6 months
blot powder is 24 months   

you also have to take into account how you store them.  if after using them you store them in hot, sunny places, they will go bad faster.  store them in a dry, cool, dark space to prolong their life.  but for a general guideline, go by the number on the box.


----------



## InRetospeck (Apr 28, 2008)

foundation... liquid, cream... one year, you are pushing it at two years.mascara I disagree... 3 months at the mosts.powders... 3 years.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 28, 2008)

actually MACs lipglass and lipsticks do expire.. once they start smelling like crayons throw them out!


----------



## InRetospeck (Apr 28, 2008)

oh, lipsticks, lipglass ect... one year.  I know I have broken this rule many times. But, If you you are a professional you should keep your kit professional. 

Any foundations with mineral oil... none are made by MAC... but they have a shelf life of two years. hope this helps.


----------



## starr (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ some powder products, such as shadows and blushes, don't exprire (mac's atleast).  other mac products that don't expire are lipglass ,lipstick, shadestick, and fluidline, tendertones, brow pencils, MSFN and others.  

blot powder is 24 months   
_

 
thanks for this! now i know i can hoard lots of eyeshadows/blushes without having to worry about them expiring


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 28, 2008)

im just listing what it says on the boxes.  and i did say that it was a general guideline.  some products last fewer/longer than the date.  as long as you don't introduce water into shadows, or the texture/color/scent doesn't change, the date on the box is a *guideline*.


----------



## Sweexy985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanx for the replies!


----------



## HoneyLicious (Apr 30, 2008)

what about pigments? i recently bought platinum pigment sample and it has a strong smell compared to other pigments i have.. was wondering if it was a bad product??


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 30, 2008)

I always go by smell and color change.  If it smells a little funky or the color looks off, I'd toss it to be safe.


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoneyLicious* 

 
_what about pigments? i recently bought platinum pigment sample and it has a strong smell compared to other pigments i have.. was wondering if it was a bad product??_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I always go by smell and color change.  If it smells a little funky or the color looks off, I'd toss it to be safe._

 
Don't toss it just yet! It's a metal pigment (smells a little like a toolbox? lol) so it's going to have that faint smell of metal. If you buy it brand new at a MAC store it will still have this smell it doesn't mean it's bad, it's just the type of pigment it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree though, with normal products, I usually go by smell and texture. I have shadows from 1997 and they are still perfect! But they have not been exposed to water and have been kept in a cool dry place for storage. Same with lippies, I have some that are really old and they smell fine and go on fine, but I don't put my lipstick on after I eat until I clean around my mouth, if I feel any type of bacteria/nasty-ness (aka my 3 year old sister steals my lipstick daily from my purse...) went on the lipstick, I dip it in alcohol and disinfect it. 

I paid a lot for this make-up and I want it to last! And for the most part it has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had a few things go bad (it took a LONG time) and I just B2M'ed it.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoneyLicious* 

 
_what about pigments? i recently bought platinum pigment sample and it has a strong smell compared to other pigments i have.. was wondering if it was a bad product??_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_Don't toss it just yet! It's a metal pigment (smells a little like a toolbox? lol) so it's going to have that faint smell of metal. If you buy it brand new at a MAC store it will still have this smell it doesn't mean it's bad, it's just the type of pigment it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its not that its a metal pigment (copper, gold, and rose gold don't have this smell).  silver and platinum are the only metal pigments (only pigments period) that are flammable.  so whatever is in them that makes them flammable is what makes them smell.  it smells more like crayons to me.  straight up crayola.


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_its not that its a metal pigment (copper, gold, and rose gold don't have this smell).  silver and platinum are the only metal pigments (only pigments period) that are flammable.  so whatever is in them that makes them flammable is what makes them smell.  it smells more like crayons to me.  straight up crayola._

 
Really? My copper smells like metal when it's on my skin. I hate it! lol. I haven't opened Gold and Rose Gold in forever so I don't recall those, but my Copper definitely smells like a toolbox lol, especially once on the skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edited: I just ran and checked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All of my metal pigments smell like metal once on my skin, but I can smell the metal in the Platinum pigment just from opening the jar. The others have a very faint smell until on my skin, then the metal smell in them is very apparent. With *my personal* pigments, Platinum and Rose Gold are the strongest smelling.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_Really? My copper smells like metal when it's on my skin. I hate it! lol. I haven't opened Gold and Rose Gold in forever so I don't recall those, but my copper definitely smells like a toolbox lol, especially once on the skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats weird.  i just swatched all the metal colors, and its just platinum and silver, the only flammable ones, and they smell like crayons, not metal or a toolbox.  you and i must have different sniffers.


----------



## Ambonee (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_thats weird.  i just swatched all the metal colors, and its just platinum and silver, the only flammable ones, and they smell like crayons, not metal or a toolbox.  you and i must have different sniffers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmmm, that's so weird! lol. I agree! I think we just have different sniffers


----------



## SMMY (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe it is a biochemical reaction once it's applied on your skin? If there's metal in the pigments and you have salts on your skin from perspiration, it could be a red-ox reaction.


----------



## n_c (May 19, 2008)

I noticed one of my blushes that has the date printed 2005...might have expired. Everytime i  use it it breaks me out and i thought oh ok maybe I just developed a allergic reaction or something. So I tested another blush same brand and finish (mac) and i had no reaction....maybe they do expire?


----------



## erine1881 (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I noticed one of my blushes that has the date printed 2005...might have expired. Everytime i use it it breaks me out and i thought oh ok maybe I just developed a allergic reaction or something. So I tested another blush same brand and finish (mac) and i had no reaction....maybe they do expire?_

 
mac's blushes don't expire.  they do, however, change the formula every once in a while, so, you may have had a reaction to an older formula.


----------



## rocking chick (May 20, 2008)

My White Frost e/s had been with me for 10-12years and it can still be use.


----------

